# $10k of my money to spend how?



## Bamamike (Apr 21, 2014)

I'm trying to decide on the best quality setup for my circumstances. I like the towers for fronts and l like the double angled speakers for sides but prefer dull black color on the speaker but would consider others like wood. I just don't like the high gloss look or colors that stand out.

I'm looking at doing this soon please give me an unbiased opinion on what you would do

Projector

I'm willing to spend between $2500-$3500 on a projector, I will watch sports and movies equally no gaming. The stereo and speakers is for movies not much high level music listening although we will listen to music via pandora etc. I have total control of lighting in my basement. My room is a big rectangle I have pool tables and other gaming behind the theatre seating. My seating is about 13 feet from the screen so is the projector. I have about 9 foot of ceiling height and dark fire brick painted walls.

Was looking at the epson 5030 and 6030
The panasonic ae 8000
JVC's DLA-X35

Speakers

Was thinking about the following speakers around $4500 total

Klipsch
RF-82 II 5.2 Home Theater System
SYSTEM CONSISTS OF THE FOLLOWING:
(2) RS-52 II Surround Speaker I like the way these speakers are designed angled two sides
(2) RF-82 II Floorstanding Speaker
(2) SW-115 Subwoofer really would like to have two subs
(1) RC-62 II Center Speaker

I'm not locked into the klipsch it's just seems to have high ratings and I assmume they are reputable company that has been around awhile. I looked at golden ear, svs along with definite techs theater systems. I would like to stay with one company that has complete theater systems.

Receiver 

Stereo Denon AVR-X4000 AV Receiver $1300 I'm not locked into this either and I don't need other zones. I would like a networking receiver, I think? I would like as much power as possible. F

I'm intrigued by the audyessey multi eq and bass eq

Screen 

Da-Lite - 24416 $1700
113" Diag. (60x96) UTB Contour Fixed FrameProjector Screen, HD .6 Fabric, 16:10 Format **** not sure what gain screen I need again for movies total darkness for games there will be some lighting but at least 15 feet from screen controlled lighting.

I need a very small frame I've got exactly 60" of height clearance. Again not locked into this screen. Also While watching games we will have lighting on behind the seats

Remote controls and wiring is a wash not sure the best remote to control but I will 3 direct tv boxes and tv's a blueray and probably apple tv. Roughly looking at $10k budget for the above mentioned without installation, wiring or remotes.

I forgot to mention I will have two 50" plasma tv's on each side of the screen and this is not part of my 10 k budget. I don't think this will effect lighting on the screen will it? They will be within 3 inches of the screen.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Welcome to the Shack. :wave:

I think you have selected a good setup already. What I would suggest is to check out the SeymourAV or Falcon screens... You can save a little cash and have an excellent screen to boot.

The projectors are a tough call for me. The JVC would have the best blacks from what I have heard, but not the lumens of the Panasonic or the Epson.

Epson 5030 at 13' gives you a 98" diagonal 16x9 image with 26ftl
Epson 6030 at 13' gives you a 98" diagonal 16x8 image with 26ftl
Panasonic AE8000 at 13' gives you a 99" diagonal 16x9 image with 23ftl
JVC DLA-x35B at 13' gives you a 96" diagonal 16x9 image with 38ftl 

Man I am shocked that the JVC is coming out that high with only 1300 lumens and the others have over 2000 lumens! These were taken from Projector Centrals projector calculator.

Is that going to be big enough for you? If not it might be better to either move the projector back more (if you have the room ), or go to a shorter throw projector. You only need 16ftl to watch your movies. Of course you will be able to run them at the lowest economy mode and make your bulb last longer too. :T


----------



## Bamamike (Apr 21, 2014)

I have an 8" wood post at 13 feet so minus projector depth unless it can be offset I'm stuck at this distance. 110"-113" diagonal screen is the max because once I mount the 50" plasma tv's on the sides I'm out of wall space.


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

Bamamike said:


> I have an 8" wood post at 13 feet so minus projector depth unless it can be offset I'm stuck at this distance. 110"-113" diagonal screen is the max because once I mount the 50" plasma tv's on the sides I'm out of wall space.


According to Panasonics website... You can run a 11' diagonal 16x9 screen at 13' in wide mode.
http://www.panasonic.net/avc/projector/calculator/html/aspct169/ae8000.html

Apparently when you use the Projector Central calculator it is doing it only in Tele mode. :dontknow:
I am not sure which mode gives you a brighter picture.


----------



## chashint (Jan 12, 2011)

For price comparison look at sound distributors and acoustic sound design.
Put TV15 code in the shopping cart at both places.
After the discount at $4930 this http://www.sounddistributors.com/buynow.asp?action=detail&prid=689&crid=234&cat_name=Search is worth considering.


----------



## Acudeftechguy (Jul 8, 2011)

If you can find a nice dealer willing to work with you, I think you could get more for your money.

For example, the MSRP on the Klipsch KL650-THX Ultra 2 is $1500 each, but the actual dealer cost may be only $600 each. There are also the option of getting b-stock items, which will have full warranty like new.

Your seating distance seems typical of most living rooms that are about 18' x 20' area. I think most speakers and subs would work just fine - Jamo THX, Revel, KEF, etc. 

One of my favorite 5.2 systems would include:

1) RBH SX-61 speakers x 5
2) RBH SX-1010N subwoofers x 2
3) Denon X4000

Again, in life it's often about who you know.


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> Welcome to the Shack. :wave:
> 
> I think you have selected a good setup already. What I would suggest is to check out the SeymourAV or Falcon screens... You can save a little cash and have an excellent screen to boot.
> 
> ...


The Projector Central calculator has been called into question before. I don't know how much to trust it. If you run over to projectorreviews.com you can look up lumen output as measured by the reviewer for each projector. One of the figures they give is the post-calibration (or "best" mode) lumen output. Sure, the Epson can do 2000+ lumens at its brightest, but in the brightest modes it will be heavy on green and not have the color accuracy you would want for a dark room watching film.

Here are the numbers for each projector from projectorreviews.com. These are at mid-zoom and high lamp power, post-calibration. Calculate foot-lamberts by dividing these numbers by the area of the screen (in square feet) and then multiplying by the screen's true gain.

JVC: 739
Epson: 644
Panasonic: 602

Since these are 16:9 (1.78:1) projectors, if you zoom for a 60" high image, your image width will be 107" and diagonal will be 122" and the screen area will be 44.5 square feet. Your screen gain is 0.6. So for the JVC, you'd be at about 10 ftl. If you were going with a 96" wide image, that's 36 sq ft and 12 ftl on the 0.6 gain screen. 

That's a little low for most people. I would go with a screen with a gain of 1 - 1.3. For the 1.0 gain screen at the 96" wide image, you'd have 20 ftl which is workable and you could use low lamp or clamp down the JVC manual iris. Then you'd have some extra brightness for viewing when the lights are up (gaming or sports games)


----------



## NBPk402 (Feb 21, 2012)

bkeeler10 said:


> The Projector Central calculator has been called into question before. I don't know how much to trust it. If you run over to projectorreviews.com you can look up lumen output as measured by the reviewer for each projector. One of the figures they give is the post-calibration (or "best" mode) lumen output. Sure, the Epson can do 2000+ lumens at its brightest, but in the brightest modes it will be heavy on green and not have the color accuracy you would want for a dark room watching film.
> 
> Here are the numbers for each projector from projectorreviews.com. These are at mid-zoom and high lamp power, post-calibration. Calculate foot-lamberts by dividing these numbers by the area of the screen (in square feet) and then multiplying by the screen's true gain.
> 
> ...


Good info! I thought the Seymour XD screen was 1.0 gain?


----------



## bkeeler10 (Mar 26, 2008)

ellisr63 said:


> Good info! I thought the Seymour XD screen was 1.0 gain?


Indeed it is 1.0 gain. The original post seemed to be suggesting that the screen he was considering had a gain of 0.6. Which is really low for a non-AT screen. I just looked it up, and this is in fact the case.

If the OP is not looking for acoustic transparency, he could consider the Seymour Glacier white, which has a higher gain of 1.3 and no chance of seeing the weave. Will probably save a little money over the XD too. If you're not putting speakers behind the screen, I wouldn't go with an acoustically transparent screen. And that's coming from someone who will be getting the XD screen as soon as I can


----------



## rab-byte (Feb 1, 2011)

I'd look at definitive technology's BP line of speakers. You'll like the look and the power!

If you do go Epson go with the 6000 line you'll get a mount, replacement bulb, and 3d glasses included.


----------



## nova (Apr 30, 2006)

I'd recommend some RBH Sound speakers. Maybe 1044-SE, 441-SE and 44-SE. Great quality, fantastic sound and can get them in one of 30 custom finishes from a light butternut or Maple to a dark rosewood or black oak.
The Denon AVR-X4000 is also a solid choice.


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

Look at the Danley Sound Lab Speakers, you can pick up second hand ones pretty cheap. Honestly they can rival many high end audio speakers. They are Transparent Point Source speakers. Audiogon has some for sale.


----------



## bassfeen (Dec 16, 2013)

Danley SH50 are one of the only speakers I found to be very transparent and true to the source. They are excellent with Muscal systems built around Tube Amplifiers too.


----------

